# Cloudy water



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't know what is causing what appears to be an algae problem in one of my tanks. i can't seem to keep the water clear in one of my planted tanks. I have changed the water up to about 70 percent 3 times in the last 4 days and vaccumed the substrate twice. This tank has 8 apple snails that clean very well along with a mid sized pleco and 3 cory cats. The filter media was changed 5 days ago as well. There is never any algae on the glass but after I change the water it's cloudy the following day. What could this be? I don't want to add any chemicals because of the inverts. any suggetstions? thank you


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like either bacteria bloom or green water. Take a glass or a white cup and put some of the tank water in it. Does it look green or white?


----------



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

hi susankat it is a little green.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep, green water algae. You need to find out what is causing it. High phosphates and nitrates can cause it. Can be caused by over feeding also which can cause the phosphates and nitrates to rise.

To clear the tank, Do a large water change, turn off your lights and cover the tank for 3 to 4 days completely with either towels, black trash bags or blanket. Do not feed during this time. Fish will be fine as will the plants for the short duration. After 4 days do another water change. Should be clear now. If not do it again or get yourself a uv sterilizer.


----------



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

hey i just wanted to thank you, it worked and there were no casualties. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Im having the exact same problem and I just posted a thread about it. I have high nitrates and Im not sure why. We've done a pwc every other day for a few days. So the best wat to clear up the green algae water is to keep the tank dark for a few days? 
How should I get my nitrates to go back down?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning lax/Copa...

Cloudy water is many times nothing more than plant and animal material free floating in the tank. I've run across this problem before when I've added or moved plants and decorations, just generally disturbed the substrate in my tanks.

If you're impatient like me and want the water to clear quickly, I add a simple HOB power filter to the tank. I make sure it's close to the same size as the current tank filter. I just fill the supplemental filter with a good polyfiber and let it run for a day or two, longer if I've done a lot of tank work. This has always cleared up the water.

B


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Even if its green algea-ish water?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning again Copa...

Well, I really don't see why not. The filtration system is supposed to filter anything free floating in the water, polyfiber is very good at clearing the water. I can't think of a reason the algae wouldn't be caught up in the polyfiber with everything else if it's floating around in the tank.

As long as we're on the subject of the algae. My tanks are essentially algae free. Mostly because my tanks are large and well planted. There are no excess nutrients in the water to sustain algae.

Good luck,

B


----------

